# Rockshox XC30 Einstellbereich



## cubefan2015 (6. September 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Cube Attention 2015 bzw. mit der Rockshox XC30 Federung. Die Federungen ist mir nämlich zu hart. Ich wiege zwar nur 50 kg. Allerdings frage ich mich, ob es noch mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt, als das schwarze Rädchen mit der Aufschrift "Preload" komplett entgegengesetzt des Pfeils mit der Plus-Markierungen zu drehen, was ich bereits getan habe. Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus.
Gruß,
David


----------



## Truk (6. September 2015)

Die XC30 hat doch eine Stahlfeder, oder? Mit dem blauen Einstellrad kannst du nur den Lockout, also die Sperre der Feder schalten, z. B. bei Uphills, damit die die Gabel im Wiegetritt nicht unnötig einfedert. Das andere Rad bestimmt lediglich das Federverhalten, ob die Gabel nachfedert oder schnell zum Stillstand kommt. Letzteres ist besser!
Für dein Gewicht kannst du nichts einstellen. Du bist ein echtes Leichtgewicht, d. h. du brauchst wohl eine andere Stahlfeder, die ganz leichte. Die kannst du dir separat bestellen und auch ziemlich leicht selbst umbauen! Schau mal bei z. B. Youtube nach Anleitungen! Musst nur oben aufmachen, so dass kein Öl 'rausläuft und die Feder wechseln!
VG K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubefan2015 (6. September 2015)

Vielen Dank,
für die schneller Antwort. Dann bleibst mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als eine Ersatzfeder für die Rockshox XC30 in der sehr weichen Härte zu kaufen. Sind dann aber wieder 2*26,95€


----------



## Truk (6. September 2015)

Nee, du brauchst nur EINE Feder! Ich meine, für das linke Federbein! Auf der anderen Seite ist nüscht!
Du siehst, wenn man mal versucht, Geld zu sparen, indem man eine Stahlfedergabel kauft... Bei einer Luftfedergabel hättest du die Federhärte mit der Luftpumpe einstellen können!
VG Kurt


----------



## cubefan2015 (6. September 2015)

Noch mal danke,
habe leider nicht so die Ahnung 
Da hätte ich vorher mal dran denken sollen 

Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## Truk (6. September 2015)

Ahnung kommt noch! Man lernt täglich dazu! 
Ich selbst weiß vieles nicht und lass mir gerne Tipps von anderen geben!


----------



## cubefan2015 (7. September 2015)

Hallo,
ich hätte noch eine Frage zum Ein- bzw. Ausbau der Schraubenfeder bei der Rockshox XC 30. In der Wartungsanleitung steht, dass 
"Zu dem Zeitpunkt des Ausbaus der Schraubenfeder das untere Gabelbein bereits aus der Gabel ausgebaut sein soll. Andernfalls müssen Sie zum Abschnitt
„Ausbau der unteren Gabelbeine“ dieser Anleitung zurückkehren und die Anweisungen zum Ausbau des unteren Gabelbeins Ihrer Gabel
befolgen". Allerdings verstehe ich nicht ganz, warum zuerst das komplette untere Gabelbein entfernt werden müssen, obwohl man ganz einfach nur die Schraubenfedern rausnehmen und wechseln könnte ?
Danke schon mal im Vorraus.
Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## Truk (7. September 2015)

Hier ist eine Anleitung bei Youtube für den Wechsel der Feder bei einer Recon auf Englisch. Das müsste auch für die XC gelten! Aber da kannst du sehen, wie einfach es geht. Nur oben aufmachen!


----------



## cubefan2015 (7. September 2015)

Vielen Dank !!!!


----------



## Truk (7. September 2015)

Hoffentlich bleibst du ein "CubeFan"!


----------



## cubefan2015 (12. September 2015)

Hallo nochmal,
Neue Feder ist da. Heute habe ich versucht die alte auszubauen. Jetzt habe ich gerade die Schraube unten gelöst und bekomme die Schraubenfeder trotzdem kein bisschen herausgezogen. Weiß jemand was ich falsch mache ?
Viele Grüße
David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

